

A/B Testing Service Leanplum Raises $4.8M Series A Round - AndyD1st
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/28/ab-testing-service-leanplum-raises-4-8m-series-a-round-adds-marketing-automation-tools/

======
momchil84
Woot!

